# Anyone get the NFAA magazine this year



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

DEC10/JAN11 was my last one too. This last year's mags were the best I've ever seen---really good shooting articles.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I didn't get an Aug/Sept one last year, but I got the October/November one last year, Ain't got one this year yet. Wonder if their taking the TA approach to subscriptions? If I had an audio embedded option with this post it would be playing take the money and run song..  
:noidea: where my magazine is :noidea:


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

I called the NFAA last month the tell them I didn't get my Mag and was told they didn't print one for Feb/March.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just got one in the mail earlier this week, not sure what months it was, it had this years Vegas info in it. I don't think anything about Liousiville was in it though.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> I just got one in the mail earlier this week, not sure what months it was, it had this years Vegas info in it. I don't think anything about Liousiville was in it though.


It is the April/May 2011 edition


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

good, maybe mine will be here soon


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> DEC10/JAN11 was my last one too. This last year's mags were the best I've ever seen---really good shooting articles.


Really? The only decent article they have published in *YEARS* was GRIVs write-up on stabilizers last year. 

Shame I don't have bird...it would be great for lining the bottom of the cage. :mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got mine today.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Got my April/May yesterday.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

if any one does not get their mag., contact NFAA or your director


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

just got april/may


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I joined back in Feb and havent recieved ANYTHING. No memebership package, no magazine, nothing.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I joined back in Feb and havent recieved ANYTHING. No memebership package, no magazine, nothing.


Have you tried to contact your director?
Call HQ @ 800 811 3223


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I haven't recieved my magazines either. Just another bonus for tax day. I'm guessing that they are busy trying to fix the range they built and the hq to make it safe.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I joined back in Feb and havent recieved ANYTHING. No memebership package, no magazine, nothing.


Did you join through your state or directly to the NFAA. If you joined it through your state make sure THEY sent it in to the NFAA.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I got mine i hav 2 or 3 already


----------

